# Angeln in Polen



## Swimbil (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Wollte fragen, ob jemand aus dem Board vielleicht auch mal in Polen angeln geht?

ICh habe VErwandschaft, diedort lebt und angle oft an den vielen schönen Waldseen!!!

Wenn ja, wo macht ihr eure Trips??

grüße!


----------



## BeatleB84 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Meine Eltern wohnen in Weißwasser, dass ist an der polnischen Grenze. Wir waren im letzten und in diesem Jahr oftmals in Polen angeln. Kann dir allerdings nicht genau sagen, wie die Ortschaften heißen. Ein Ort heißt Czaple, dass weis ich!!!:m


----------



## Berlinerstar (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Wenn du in Dav bist, musst du mit deinem Dav Verein mal sprechen die haben noch alte Partnerverträge aus Ostzeiten.
Dann kannste zu den gleichen Konditionen wie die Polen Angelkarten kaufen. Und nicht zu überteuerten Touristenpreisen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Newbie77 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Ich bin von Zeit zur Zeit in der Danziger Ecke unterwegs.
Genauergesagt befische ich die Seenlandschaft um Ostrzyce.

Nette Gewässer-zu empfehlen.


----------



## rainbowrunner (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Meine Schwiegereltern wohnen in Breslau. Habe dort die Oder beangelt. Brauchte da nur über die Strasse zu gehen und war schon am Wasser:q
Mein größter Fisch dort... ein Waller mit 136cm :vik:


----------



## Meteraal (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Ich war auch schon zweimal in Polen zum Angeln. Man sei gewarnt: Der Fischreichtum ist gewaltig!!! ;-)


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hab bei nem Segelurlaub auf den Masuren, Grenze zu Weißrussland mal geangelt. Da geht einiges!!!


----------



## Treininho (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo Leute,

hab da mal ne Frage und zwar meine Schwiegereltern haben ein Haus in Kozle (Cosel), dass ist in der nähe von Opole. Ich kann kein Polnisch und erfahre einfach nicht was ich für Erlaubnisscheine brauche um da angeln zu gehen. Es gibt da viele Seen und die Oder. Kann ich in Polen die Erlaubnisscheine einfach so kaufen oder kann ich da meinen deutschen Angelschein nutzen? Wie teuer sind da so die Erlaubnisscheine die ihr euch kauft? Gibt es in Polen Angelschein Pflicht? Erzählt mir doch mal bitte was ihr so für Erfahrungen gesammelt habt?

LG
Daniel


----------



## pietti (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Meine Eltern wohnen in Weißwasser, dass ist an der polnischen Grenze. Wir waren im letzten und in diesem Jahr oftmals in Polen angeln. Kann dir allerdings nicht genau sagen, wie die Ortschaften heißen. Ein Ort heißt Czaple, dass weis ich!!!:m


Bin auus der Gegend von Weißwasser. Kannst Du mir sagen, wo Ihr in Stare oder Nove Czaple in diesem Jahr angeln wart? Privatteich?
Bis vor einem Jahr sind wir immer nach Trzebiel gefahren. Dieser Teich ist aber seit längerer Zeit zu.


----------



## BeatleB84 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



pietti schrieb:


> Bin auus der Gegend von Weißwasser. Kannst Du mir sagen, wo Ihr in Stare oder Nove Czaple in diesem Jahr angeln wart? Privatteich?
> Bis vor einem Jahr sind wir immer nach Trzebiel gefahren. Dieser Teich ist aber seit längerer Zeit zu.



Also, Triebel ist wirklich zu, leider! Hab dort immer ordentlich Forellen gezogen.

In Nove Czaple fährst durchs Dorf und dann, an der Brücke, links herum. Nach etwa 5 Kilometern kommt ein großes Feld. Dort führt ein Weg rein, welcher genau zum Teich geht. Da steht, glaube ich, auch ein Schild. Ist ein Privatteich von nem dortigen Fischer. Aber ziemlich groß. Stehen immer haufen Autos mit NOL oder GR Nummernschildern da. Preis ist auch ok. Zahlst halt je Kilo deiner Fischsorte. Ist immer Tagespreisabhängig.

Fische sind fast alle einheimischen drin. Vom Aal bis zum Zander. 

Der Teich wird jedes Jahr abgelassen. Jedoch im Frühjahr, wenn der Fischer Ihn wieder füllt, setzt er auch ordentliche Fische rein, also nicht nur Besatzfisch. Letztes Jahr hat er wohl (weis ich vom hörensagen) mehrere Waller der Metermarke reingesetzt!

Falls du den Teich nicht finden solltest, können wir gern mal nen Ausflug zusammen dorthin machen!:vik:


----------



## Tommy82 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

@ Swimbil

War letztes Jahr auch in Polen Angeln, ich sag nur ein Paradis zum Angeln wenn man sich dort auskennt.
Habe die gegend um Opeln ( Opole ) befisch, ein Traum.


----------



## rcarlos (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Bin öfters in der Nähe um Czluchow unterwegs. Sehr schöne Seen in der Gegend aber ziemlich überangelt vom Ufer aus. Bin auf der Suche nach nem günstigen guten Schlauchboot und dann mal weiter gucken.


----------



## petri28 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo Treininho
gib mal im google "angeln in polen" ein. Hier wirst du bestimmt fündig. http://polentourist.de
mfg
Petri 28


----------

